# Pats > Bears



## Chris (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## rummy (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Mastodon (Nov 26, 2006)

Heh, interception.


----------



## Chris (Nov 26, 2006)

No thanks to the refs. What a crap PI call.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 26, 2006)

I know the Bears have a good record and all, but they're really not that good a football team. They have a good defense and decent running game but they're quarterback is all over the place and that will be their undoing in the playoffs. 

The Patriots will be a contender as long as they have a healthy Brady and Bill "No seriously I have a job I just dress like this because it's comfortable" Belichick.


----------



## rummy (Nov 27, 2006)

We'll battle the Pats one more time... In Feb... In Miami


----------



## YYZ2112 (Nov 27, 2006)

All in all it was a pretty sloppy game on both sides and in my opinion the Bears had just as much of a chance to win that game as the Patriots did. Plus the Bears have a very unstable QB right now. I would give my left nut to have Brady on the Bears, but I feel the Bears defense can do enough to still make this a dangerous team in the playoffs.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 27, 2006)

That game could have easily been 38-10 Pats. So many fumbles, dropped passes, tipped passes, etc. Though the Bears should have won, Grossman is pretty bad.

It's also a shame Junior Seau is out for the season. With Harrison out thats rough. I still think the Pats are contenders, but I'm not too confident we're going all the way this year. But, as long as we have Brady, anything is possible


----------



## YYZ2112 (Nov 27, 2006)

Chris said:


> No thanks to the refs. What a crap PI call.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 27, 2006)

rummy said:


> We'll battle the Pats one more time... In Feb... In Miami



I highly suspect the Bears will be playing the Chargers in Miami. Although that's not discounting Baltimore, NE, and of course Indy (although they can't stop anyone, they *can* outscore just about anyone) - and Dallas on the NFC side.


----------

